# Biblical Baptism Includes Infants



## TylerRay (Jul 11, 2012)

A straightforward case in a short sermon by Robert McCurley:

Biblical Baptism Includes Infants - SermonAudio.com


----------



## caoclan (Jul 12, 2012)

Of course it does, is there anyone who thinks differently?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 13, 2012)

*bites tongue*


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jul 13, 2012)

My family enjoys Pastor McCurley. Can't wait to hear this one. The Lord has seen fit to bless us by the preaching of Pastor McCurley before.

[side note]
I have a preference of name, Covenant or Baptism of Children over and against paedobaptism.
Simply stated, we don't baptize infants. A 'paedobaptist' would not baptize the infant of Pagan Parents. 
We baptize 'the Children' of believers. However I'll accept the label of paedobaptist.
[/side note]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 13, 2012)

Moderating
Please feel free to comment on the topic of the thread, or the content of the audio.
Please do not turn the thread into a dart-board for "boostering" or "pot-shots." Neither cheers nor jeers are much appreciated.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 13, 2012)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Moderating
> Please feel free to comment on the topic of the thread, or the content of the audio.
> Please do not turn the thread into a dart-board for "boostering" or "pot-shots." Neither cheers nor jeers are much appreciated.



Three cheers for your post! Oops, sorry.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Aug 8, 2012)

TylerRay said:


> A straightforward case in a short sermon by Robert McCurley:
> 
> Biblical Baptism Includes Infants - SermonAudio.com



I enjoyed this! I have never heard of Robert McCurley before, Interesting that he came from a Baptist position. "whole bible christians" 

At our midweek Prayer Meeting, our Pastor is working through the Shorter Catechism and came to Question 95, which deals with the question of who is to be baptised. 

In many senses it was the first time I'd heard a "starting at Genesis" defence of Baptism from the Presbyterian perspective. 

Shorter Catechism Q95 - William Macleod - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 8, 2012)

I wasn't aware that the Lord loved His people's children less today than He did in the Old Covenant.


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 8, 2012)

I bet my son due in Decmber would appreciate that sermon. I really need to update my profile and confession status.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 9, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> I wasn't aware that the Lord loved His people's children less today than He did in the Old Covenant.



That qualifies as a cheap pot-shot if ever I saw one.


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 9, 2012)

The sermon was very helpful to confirm a hunch I had about baptism; that it is primarily about what God is communicating to his saints rather than his saints communicating something to him (i.e. faith). I had never heard anyone say that before.

I am still new to the infant baptism discussion, but this seems to one of those difficult distinctions that divide baptists and paedobatists. In baptist theology, such an emphasis seems to be placed upon the need to give evidence for faith. What rings more true in my thinking is that the covenant is revealed.

Another distinction made in the sermon was the idea that both believers and unbelievers are in God's covenant. This has been a new idea and I appreciated hearing this since I recently discovered that truth in Hebrews 10:29 and other difficult passages.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 9, 2012)

JonathanHunt said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware that the Lord loved His people's children less today than He did in the Old Covenant.
> ...



Sorry, Jonathan. We're brothers although we don't see eye to eye on this topic. I actually must have skimmed through the thread without seeing Bruce's injunction. Apologies, once again.


----------

